# [SOLVED] Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration



## GMountjoy

Hey there,

I have been unable to connect to the internet on one of my computers for the past two months. The computer recognizes the network, but comes up with an error saying that the Local Area Connection has an invalid IP Configuration, claiming it is not fixed. 

Attached is the diagnosis report and a copy of my ipconfig /ALL. Please let me know if you have any ideas. Currently Im running Windows 7, but it also will not work on Windows XP (which is what my OS was when the problem started). I completely reinstalled the new OS and the same problem remained.

Thanks! Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## steveb1234

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

please open a command prompt and type ipconfig then press enter and make a copy of the cmd window and post it here. Also check in services that the DNS client service is enabled-then right click the connection icon in the system tray and select repair.
You could also use the command windows to type 'netsh int ip reset c:/resetlog.txt'.
this should restore your IP.
Restart the computer and see if your internet is ok again.
Also try a different router or reset the router if possible.


----------



## steveb1234

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

You could also check device manager to see if the lan adapter is working normally - if is flashed with a yellow circle then it will need to be reinstalled (download the driver from intel) - then uninstall the driver -reboot and reinstall. If this does not work then the lan adapter may be knackered - either use wifi or buy a usb lan adapter ( cheaper I think)


----------



## GMountjoy

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

I tried everything you recommended, short of buying a new adapter, and no luck! I have attached the Ipconfig read out. Let me know if it gives you any ideas. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jpenns

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

i assume this is a wired computer?

do the ipconfig on another computer that works. if the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, do this: write down the ip address, subnet mask, default gateway and DNS servers. on the computer that doesn't work, go to your local area network connections properties, and go to tcp/ip properties. change both options to use the following, and enter all of the above info. restart if you have to. do ipconfig again and make sure all the info is as you entered it. should work.


----------



## steveb1234

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

I have noticed that your earlier post for ipconfig results only show IPv6 addresses - go to network connections -right click the lan connection and select properties- this shoulld open a dialogue box that displays installed protocols/services - if IPv4 is not displayed then click on add and select protocols - select IPv4 from the next box and click on install/add -you may need an XP OS disc. The problem you have is that your router is using IPv4 but your laptop is only using IPv6 (or so it appears from the ipconfig results)


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

The fact that a new O/S doesn't work suggests a hardware issue. I'd start by looking at the cable and the port on the router/switch first, then the NIC and it's drivers.


----------



## jpenns

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

one correction to my advice... the last number in the ip address should be changed to something different, like 250.


----------



## GMountjoy

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

Thanks for all of the advice guys. I wasnt able to find anything to enter into the DNS server that could fit in the box provided. You have any idea as to where i can find that number? It really does seem to be a hardware problem. Im thinking I will just buy a USB to LAN adapter and check if that changes anything. 

And the IPv4 and IPv6 are displayed in the protocols/services box. 

And some more details; This is a wired computer, as is my laptop that is working. I am on a school network so im just plugging into the wall and getting their network. Hope this helps.

Thanks again


----------



## jpenns

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

dns servers should simply be listed in an ipconfig/all display, like they are in your first post, although in that picture they don't appear to be configured properly. dns server will often be the same as your default gateway. but if this is a school network can't some network admin help you out? does your computer work on other networks?


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jpenns

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

John for the curious, would you mind explaining what this does?


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

It resets the TCP/IP stack and WINSOCK LSP to the installation defaults.


----------



## GMountjoy

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

I have been unable to try my computer out on other networks, so I am unsure if it will work... and the network admin here is of absolutely no help. They simply shut down the port my computer was connected to and said it was fixed...

As for those cmd prompts, I ran them, they said they worked, and I rebooted, but the problem remained...


----------



## jpenns

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

have you manually set your ip like i suggested? if you have, run the ipconfig/all and see if your new ip is set there. if it isn't, try setting it again, reboot, and ipconfig again. if your new ip is there but internet doesn't work, ping some things on the network and show us the results


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

If the machine can't see the DHCP server, which is the router, it's unlikely that setting a manual address will change that fact.

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## jpenns

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

yes, but we don't know that it can't see the router, we just know the DHCP server isn't giving it an address. maybe the DHCP range is full? or some other conflict. since it's a school with a useless network admin, we have no idea what's going on there. setting a manual IP and pinging the router will establish whether it can see the router. start simple and move out from there.


----------



## GMountjoy

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

Im going to be moving off this school network next Saturday and will be able to try it on my home network. I will let you guys know if there is any change. I will also have access to a wireless network at that time, and will see if that works.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## donfuji

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

I don't like those tunnling adapters you have. Those make me think of IPv6. IPv6 has been known to cause issues...

Try this:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/network/cc987595.aspx

look under the vista part to disable IPv6 for vista... That may help you.

You can also go to your device manager and delete those isata devices under network adapters.


----------



## GMountjoy

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

Great news! I replaced the Ethernet card and installed the drivers for the new card, and everything works. It seems that the card itself was broken or the drivers corrupted! 
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Local Area Connection Invalid IP Configuration*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TheSmartOne

On the host computer go to Network and Sharing center, click on the connection that has internet then go to properties then sharing.
Make sure that the Allow other computers to connect blah blah blah box is checked and directly below it you see a drop down menu in there click on the local area connection and that would set u straight.......

peace


----------



## johnwill

If you were really *TheSmartOne*, you'd have seen this was already solved. :wink:


----------



## EarlD

Hey everyone- I have this problem a few times a month so I have to refer to this thread a lot. I know this is closed but I wanted to add something for myself and anyone else- it's easy and it works.

If you're getting the invalid ip configuration error, but you're connected to the same wifi from your iphone:

1. Open Settings -> Wi-Fi -> (i) on your phone
2. Open Network and Sharing Center -> Connections -> Properties -> IPv4 on your computer
3. Copy the IP address, Subnet mask, Router (Default gateway), and DNS from your phone into the blanks, BUT MAKE SURE YOU CHANGE THE LAST PART OF THE IP ADDRESS or it won't work. I usually just increment up or down 1 until it works.

You should be good to go from there. Hope this helps someone.


----------

